# Roccat Kone Pure Color edition Mouse test



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys... hows it going out there? Since its the time of steam summer sales i thought i would attempt one more mouse review for you all/

This time its the Roccat Kone Pure Color edition mouse which according to my sister looks like giant candy(you be the judge,am in no mood to fight with her!).

The mouse will be available in four different colors

Hellfire Red
Inferno Orange
Polar Blue
Phantom White
Please note the Phantom white version is not available yet...

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/starting.jpg

Now basically what we have here is a high DPI mouse at a Sub 6k range with a few style add-on in a sightly smaller package than the original Kone(9-10 % smaller to be exact)...but there's more to it..read on to know...



Now before we go further lets take a look at the specs and features that we get from the product page.
Technical Specifications

 Pro-Aim Laser Sensor R3 with up to 8200dpi
1000Hz polling rate
1ms response time
12000fps, 10.8megapixel
30G acceleration
3.8m/s (150ips)
16-bit data channel
1-5mm Lift off distance
Tracking &amp; Distance Control Unit
72MHz Turbo Core V2 32-bit Arm based MCU
576kB onboard memory
Zero angle snapping/prediction
1.8m braided USB cable
The features to look out for is the software and the sensor particularly.
Additional Info
*Dimensions*
Max. width 7cm x approx. 12cm max. length

*Weight*
Approx. 90g (excl. cable)

*System requirements*
Windows® XP/Windows Vista® 32/64-bit/Windows® 7 32/64-bit
Windows® 8 / Windows® 8 Pro
USB 2.0 port
Internet connection for driver installation

*In the package*
ROCCAT™ Kone Pure - Core Performance Gaming Mouse
Quick-Installation Guide *
*
Instructions in EN, DE, FR, ES, PT, PL, RU, TR, DK, FI, SE

please note the software is not provided with the mouse. one can download it from here

now with that out of the way lets move on to a few pics and testing part.



As always I will let the pics do the talking part and I will give information as necessary.

First up the box itself :
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/box_front.jpg

looks all business like with all the necessary information written everywhere possible,

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/box_back.jpg

even inside

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/box_inside.jpg

Now coming to the package,its very spartan ; only the mouse..a small manual and that's it..

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/box_contents.jpg

Now coming to the mouse..its an absolute beauty..i like the minimalistic design with quite powerful hardware inside.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/closeup_2.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/closeup_1.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/sideview_1.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/logo_closeup.jpg
*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/sensor.jpg



And i will close this with a nice closeup of the Roccat logo

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/led_1.jpg

So there you have it....the product showcase with selected pictures.
In the next page i will get you acquainted with the Software provided for the mouse.
Next page please.



Every gaming mouse these days have some sort of software that comes with the package.
Roccat is no exception from others so to be frank i didn't expect much level of control from their software., need less to say i was pleasantly surprised by the level of control i could get from the software (without being online all the time).

Here also i will let the pictures do the talking mostly and i will give information as needed.

Opening up the Control panel we get the Main Control Tab which has the basic controls like DPI switching , Tilt speed etc.

Please note the create profile option is available from any tab.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/KONE_PURE_SOFT_1_CREATEMACRO.jpg

Next up is the Button assignments tab where you reassign and map buttons and create macro's(pretty much self-explanatory)

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/KONE_PURE_SOFT_2.jpg

After that is the Advanced Control tab where you set the advanced sensitivity,polling rate etc.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/KONE_PURE_SOFT_3.jpg

Fourth tab has my favorite : color control.You can literally go crazy with any kind of color you want for the led.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/KONE_PURE_SOFT_4.jpg

and the last two tab contains R.A.D and Support.
R.A.D is kind of achievements screen for the mouse logging the usage of the mouse and giving achievements on basis of it.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/roccat-kone-pure/s/KONE_PURE_SOFT_5.jpg

that takes care of the software part...lets finish this..shall we?



I tested the mouse with a few games  software's this time:

Battlefield 3
Command and Conquer
Photoshop
The experience went better than expected when the mouse is coupled with my trusty old Roccat Sense mouse-pad.

The mouse is fairly lightweight weighing in at less than 100 gms and as such the movement on any surface is pretty fast and leaves the user with no noticeable fatigue.

For the sake of convenience i will list out the PRO's and the CONS's

PRO's

Easy to use and lightweight.
Good amount of software control
Powerful Sensors and tracking.
Overall good VFM
Con's

Hard to maintain.
No adjustable weights could be a turnoff to some.
As for ratings i would like to give it a 3.5 out of 5 this time.(a few points docked for tendency to attract dust at every possible situation).

Overall Roccat has manged to give an affordable High DPI mouse in a price which is just under 5000 INR (Flipkart price) and should be on the list of any gamer for consideration.

A big thanks to _*Tirupati Enterprise* _for providing me with the review samples and being patient with me.

So that takes care of this review..do read and share among your friends and any feedback will be appreciated.

Signing out

Sumon


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 22, 2013)

nice review good work man...........!!


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 22, 2013)

That LED color control. Damn !


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2013)

great review


----------



## readermaniax (Aug 27, 2013)

Love your Review, Would love to publish it on my site. 

I would give you the credits aswell 

let me know what you think


----------

